# Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in awhile?



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i was wondering why i like summer vacation so much, i used to think it was because of no school. But i was thinking how i workout everyday in summer, and have to give it up during school because i wont use the gym here. This could be why i feel like crap during the school year, well see come january when im commuting and lifting twice a day


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

i notice a difference in my mood and energy when I don't exercise regularly.


----------



## Hopeful1 (Oct 12, 2006)

I do not go to the gym hardcore, but I will say that when I do not go to the gym for maybe 2 - 4 works, I slowly start to feel lethargic and I guess a bit down in general.


----------



## ABetterTomorrow (May 17, 2005)

I feel depressed when i stop working out. Mainly because I see myself getting smaller in the mirror. Somtimes I think its a curse, because I never felt that way before I started lifting weights.

There are probably other factors that effect my lack of motivation. Those same factors probably contribute to my depression.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I've been in a slump as far as exercise lately, and yeah, I feel like crap a lot more too. Hmm.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Nae said:


> i notice a difference in my mood and energy when I don't exercise regularly.


 :ditto Exercise has sort of become like an addiction to me now, it helps my SA heaps.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, I feel like crud when I miss a day of running. Usually, this happens when I am out-of-town. I still try to find time to run, but it is not always possible.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I definitely feel more depressed and unattractive if I haven't worked out.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yep, I feel like crap right now. I just hate when I do well with working out, then I'll get lazy and stop. It's even harder for me to start again.


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep. I feel kind of empty and kind of depressed when I don't exercise. When I do exercise my whole outlook is much better and I am much more optimistic.

I'm almost going on 3 weeks without exercise now. I don't like exercising in front of people, especially people that don't live here. We've had relatives over for about 2 weeks and when I finally did get back on exercising I overdid it and hurt my foot ops :cry


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

I never exercise.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

worked out this weekend. my legs hurt from running, my back hurts from dealifts and my chest hurts from benching, i feel great lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Astos said:


> Yep. I feel kind of empty and kind of depressed when I don't exercise. When I do exercise my whole outlook is much better and I am much more optimistic.
> 
> I'm almost going on 3 weeks without exercise now. I don't like exercising in front of people, especially people that don't live here. We've had relatives over for about 2 weeks and when I finally did get back on exercising I overdid it and hurt my foot ops :cry


I'm like that too, I don't like working out in front of others. One time I was in the middle of a serious workout, then my mom's boyfriend came over and I had to stop. That really pissed me off. She told me to keep going, yeah right.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

ABetterTomorrow said:


> I feel depressed when i stop working out. Mainly because I see myself getting smaller in the mirror. Somtimes I think its a curse, because I never felt that way before I started lifting weights.


Perfectly described what I was thinking.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

It's been pretty well established that exercise, particularly aerobic activities, promotes happiness and mental well being. Everytime you work out you release endorphins etc.

I really recommend doing aerobics at least 3 times a week, it really helps...

http://www.nwhealth.edu/healthyU/getMoving/mntlhlth.html


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

*re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in awh*

Yeah, I need to get my butt over to the gym soon. The anxiety from being at the gym makes it difficult to even want to go. But I need to.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in awh*



Blue Oval said:


> i was wondering why i like summer vacation so much, i used to think it was because of no school. But i was thinking how i workout everyday in summer, and have to give it up during school because i wont use the gym here. This could be why i feel like crap during the school year, well see come january when im commuting and lifting twice a day


I just feel guilty for not keeping up with it

...weird question but does anyone feel ARROGANT or have a false sense of confidence after exercise? I don't know what it is, i feel great but i feel BIG but its not a clear headed feeling, i feel sort of arrogant


----------



## Silkworm (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in awh*



Halcyon said:


> ...weird question but does anyone feel ARROGANT or have a false sense of confidence after exercise? I don't know what it is, i feel great but i feel BIG but its not a clear headed feeling, i feel sort of arrogant


Can relate to that a llittle...feel on top of the world after I've been to the gym. A euphoric (endorphin)high I guess...once that passes (by the next day) I find that regular exericse helps keep my mood stable for longer. Feel better about myself too, more confident.

Sw


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in awh*

I never have noticed any difference myself


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

*re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in awh*

Exercise helps with my depression. My head feels better able to focus and I feel better about myself and I'm more optomistic. (sp?)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in*



SAgirl said:


> Exercise helps with my depression. My head feels better able to focus and I feel better about myself and I'm more optomistic. (sp?)


Me too. I definitely feel much better about myself and life in general when I exercise regularly.


----------



## Lost_Soul (Jul 31, 2004)

*re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in awh*

Yup! I just started up again after new years. I try to exercise an hour a day. Every inch of my body hurts like hell after a workout, but it's for the best. :yes


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: re: Do you feel like crap after you havent worked out in*



Lost_Soul said:


> Yup! I just started up again after new years. I try to exercise an hour a day. *Every inch of my body hurts like hell after a workout*, but it's for the best. :yes


but thats the best part


----------

